# MartialTalk Boxing Tournament Conclusion



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 8, 2018)

And the winner is...Mike Tyson!

Final results listed here: Martialtalk Boxing Tournament -  Challonge

Either tonight, tomorrow or Saturday, I'll create a new post for people to submit people they want included in an MMA tournament.


----------



## CB Jones (Feb 8, 2018)

I would like to formally file a protest of the tournament at this time.  Any tournament that does not have Sugar Ray Robinson and Roy Jones Jr. in the finals has to be incorrect.


----------



## Buka (Feb 8, 2018)

Hey, Kempodisciple, thanks for putting all that work in. Well done, bro.


----------



## Tames D (Feb 9, 2018)

Good job Kempodisciple.


----------



## Tames D (Feb 9, 2018)

Will you consider a future tournament for 'Brawlers of Figure Skating'?


----------

